# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  вроде все нормально...а жить не хочется..

## Elizaveta Batori

Люююди....что мне делать??((вроде все нормально,а жить не хочу((

----------


## Dementiy

Ну не хоти тогда, раз не хочется.

// не стоит делать из этого проблему  :Wink:

----------


## Elizaveta Batori

И не хочу)но буду)всем своим врагам на зло)

----------


## Игорёк

замечательная история)

----------


## Delta

> Люююди....что мне делать??((вроде все нормально,а жить не хочу((


 не могу поверить в такое. Оставляет лазейку слово "вроде". Быть может все не так уж нормально?
Жизнь это клёва, когда есть друзья и работа. Оставайтесь в живых!

----------


## zmejka

Elizaveta Batori, вполне может быть депрессия. Которую вполне можно пробовать лечить.

----------


## когда уже

> замечательная история)


  побольше цинизма Киса, люди это любят.)




> всё норально, но жить не хочу...И не хочу)но буду)всем своим врагам на зло)


 непонятно тогда чего Вы ждете от форумчан, если толком ничего не описали.

----------


## Dannebrog

А так ли уж все нормально, раз жить не хочется?

Я, конечно, не хочу на тебя давить, но мне кажется, что было бы неплохо, если бы ты рассказала нам немного о себе и своей жизни. А то "вроде все нормально" - это очень аморфная характеристика, не находишь?

----------


## Elizaveta Batori

Друзей у меня нет,были недавно,а потом все исчезли..одна осталась...дома никто не понимает меня и не воспринимают меня всерьез...орут постоянно не из-за чего..вам может показаться,что причина есть,но нет,причин нет...они просто вымещают на мне злость...

----------


## Dannebrog

>вам может показаться,что причина есть

"Нам" пока что ничего не может показаться, поскольку сведений еще маловато (даже) для того, чтобы делать догадки.

Как так получилось, что друзья взяли и испарились? Сами по себе, или после каких-то твоих действий? И может быть, тебе стоит пытаться искать новых людей, кто сможет стать тебе другом? 

Что касается того, что дома не понимают и не воспринимают - это мне знакомо, понимаю тебя. Ты не думала о том, чтобы разъехаться с родителями и прочими домочадцами?

----------


## _lamer

куда уж кратче - я сначала написал, а потом уже заглянул в твои сообщения. до этого не знал чем ты там болеешь. так понятно?



> проверить что?


   на вшивость. ты же говоришь, что я гордый, такой-сякой. я не гордый, а агрессивный. иногда. во время обострения. сейчас я спокоен. мои соседи тоже. так давай проверим - ты гордый (потому что не примешь извинение) или я, потому что не извинюсь за оскорбление? всё элементарно и просто. ты меня не полюбишь после этого, я тоже, но на этом можно было бы закончить этот бесконечный оффтоп - разве не так? зачем препираться по мелочам, когда есть некое главное ядро, первопричина. ну так что? мне извиниться?

----------


## когда уже

толи ты тупой  толи не знаешь зачения слов. 


> на вшивость. ты же говоришь, что я гордый


  так на вшивость? или на гордость? Первопричина как раз в том, что ты не придаешь значения, тому что пишешь, *не знаешь цены слова*, а не в оскорблении. 
Хочешь извиниться -  хорошо, просто веры тебе нету. Слишком много до этого пустого гнал. Поймал тебя на трепе, потом на том, что сначала пишешь не гордый, а после - "извиниться публично, а это очень стрёмно для человека, имеющего гордость, не так ли?" Как такому можно верить?

Нашел вот твое 


> Я на полном серьёзе могу сказать - да, д'Артаньян, ещё и в коляске Эйзенштейна. Лишние фанаты мне не помешают.


 ...ни капли гордости))).

----------


## _lamer

> ни капли гордости


   конечно. просто ты меня не знаешь. это на том форуме я писал о самом личном, а здесь же засмеют, затроллят или хз что. а мудить на форуме не запрещено (если не нарушаются правила), во-первых, а во-вторых, на меня влияет моё состояние - ты ведь уже знаешь, что я не совсем здоров. вот сейчас я спокоен. как и мои соседи. 



> хорошо, просто веры тебе нету.


   думаешь, к тебе много? тогда скажи свое настоящее имя - я не люблю обращаться по..этим штукам

----------


## когда уже

> конечно. просто ты меня не знаешь. это на том форуме я писал о самом личном, а здесь же засмеют, затроллят или хз что. а мудить на форуме не запрещено (если не нарушаются правила), во-первых, а во-вторых, на меня влияет моё состояние - ты ведь уже знаешь, что я не совсем здоров. вот сейчас я спокоен. как и мои соседи.


  Знаю толко то, что пишешь. Не гадалка же.)
 Не видел, чтобы здесь смеялись над проблемами других (кроме тебя), разве что в ответ на их насмешки. 
Вот именно (и это четко видно) - на тебя влияет твое состояние, уступая место логике. Достаточно посмотреть на количество противречий в твоих постах. Иногда пишешь вменяемо, иногда как в припадке.  Не знаю сути твоего недуга, но может попытаться себя контролировать, когда плохо, а не изображать Наполеона (это без иронии).




> думаешь, к тебе много?


  так это ты хочешь, чтобы в искренность твоих извинений поверили а не я. У самого хватает недостатков, но могу стопроцентно сказать, являюсь человеком честным... Меня Антон родители Димой назвали.

...и что за соседи, которых ты постоянно упомиаешь?

----------


## _lamer

> но может попытаться себя контролировать


   если бы мог контролировать, то я был бы другим человеком, имел бы семью, детей. это же форум не для тех, кто может, а для тех, кто борется. 

  ну извини, Дима



> соседи


   просто соседи. иногда ловлю себя на мысли, что они что-то затевают. у нас же общая кухня - могут в воду что-то подмешать. когда начинают шуметь, бухать, становлюсь неадекватным и боюсь, что натворю что-нибудь.

----------


## когда уже

> если бы мог контролировать, то я был бы другим человеком, имел бы семью, детей. это же форум не для тех, кто может, а для тех, кто борется.


  жаль, что так. Мужества тебе в твоей борьбе.




> ну извини, Дима


  ну принято.)

Расскажи свою историю (можно в личку). Мою знаешь, честно будет, если твою знать буду.

----------


## Delta

> *Elizaveta Batori*, если б ты была на месте своего молодого человека, тебя б не напугала семья девушки? Вот еще вариант разгадки твоей загадки.


 Не хочу я быть на месте молодого человека , я - лесбиянка, мне натуралки не нужныю
А если семья орёт на лесбиянку то это обычное дело я не то чтобы не испугалась но даже не удивилась бы.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Не хочу я быть на месте молодого человека , я - лесбиянка, мне натуралки не нужныю
> А если семья орёт на лесбиянку то это обычное дело я не то чтобы не испугалась но даже не удивилась бы.


 Ну с геями и лесбиянками всё проще. Родительский крик же все равно не поможет? Только укрепит силу протеста. Поэтому концлагеря и стерилизация, дабы изолировать Садом и Гамору.

----------


## _lamer

> Гитлер тоже так говорил


   самое смешное, что именно этот человек твердил, что я похож на Гитлера! стоит ли сомневаться в псих.неадекватности пользователя. спасибо за замечание, прям в яблочко.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Гитлер тоже так говорил


  :EEK!:  Гитлер что то говорил о лесбиянках и геях? В теме уже есть Ламер, поэтому пустозвонства достаточно, соблаговолите ссылку в студию.  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> самое смешное, что именно этот человек твердил, что я похож на Гитлера! стоит ли сомневаться в псих.неадекватности пользователя. спасибо за замечание, прям в яблочко.


 Как приятно в твоем лице встретить истинного «гуманитария» , и как печально, что ты снова отхватил за щеку так легко – без сопротивления.



> 17 И сказал Господь: утаю ли Я от Авраама [раба Моего], что хочу делать! 
> 18 От Авраама точно произойдет народ великий и сильный, и благословятся в нем все народы земли, 
> 19 ибо Я избрал его для того, чтобы он заповедал сынам своим и дому своему после себя, ходить путем Господним, творя правду и суд; и исполнит Господь над Авраамом [все], что сказал о нем. 
> 20 *И сказал Господь: вопль Содомский и Гоморрский, велик он, и грех их, тяжел он весьма; 
> 21 сойду и посмотрю, точно ли они поступают так, каков вопль на них, восходящий ко Мне, или нет; узнаю.* 
> 22 И обратились мужи оттуда и пошли в Содом; Авраам же еще стоял пред лицем Господа.
> 23 И подошел Авраам и сказал: неужели Ты погубишь праведного с нечестивым [и с праведником будет то же, что с нечестивым]? 
> 24 может быть, есть в этом городе пятьдесят праведников? неужели Ты погубишь, и не пощадишь [всего] места сего ради пятидесяти праведников, [если они находятся] в нем? 
> 25 не может быть, чтобы Ты поступил так, чтобы Ты погубил праведного с нечестивым, чтобы то же было с праведником, что с нечестивым; не может быть от Тебя! Судия всей земли поступит ли неправосудно? 
> ...


 В такой науке, как история, ходят устойчивые слухи, что герр Гитлер был явно не поклонником Господа (ну как и ты, впрочем, что подтверждает сказанное мною о тебе) и народа Авраама. Я бы даже сказал больше, люто истреблял последних двоих, либо их проявления (взять зверства СС во французских монастырях или Бухенвальд с Дохау). 
Так вот о чем я, нетерпимый герр Гитлер уничтожал Господа, терпеливый и всепрощающий Господь уничтожил Садом и Гамору, а Случайнозаглянувший: 



> Ну с геями и лесбиянками всё проще. Родительский крик же все равно не поможет? Только укрепит силу протеста. *Поэтому концлагеря и стерилизация, дабы изолировать Садом и Гамору*.


 Ощущаешь, что репутация Ламера – «цемент»? Это очередной УСПЕХ! :Smile: 




> у меня строгие морально-этические принципы. я ортодоксален!..


 Анекдот в тему. Приходит любовник к жене и говорит:
— Давай раздевайся, я придумал новую позу, ща будем экспериментировать.
— Не могу, муж купил говорящего попугая, тот все расскажет. 
— He волнуйся, накроем клетку — ничего не увидит. Ты вставай у стола, нагнись вперед, а я залезу на люстру, раскачаюсь, и все будет, как надо.
Вдруг бешеный крик из клетки:
— *Вырвите мне язык, я должен это увидеть!*

----------


## Кирилллл

> Ощущаешь, что репутация Ламера – «цемент»? Это очередной УСПЕХ!


 пытаться задеть человека всеми возможными способами выкладывать фотографии, называть гитлером это перебор, какой то нездоровый интерес у вас к ламеру. Тупите вы короче ребята, конкретно тупите. Он выражает своё мнение это его право.

----------


## Pechalka

> пытаться задеть человека всеми возможными способами выкладывать фотографии, называть гитлером это перебор, какой то нездоровый интерес у вас к ламеру. Тупите вы короче ребята, конкретно тупите. Он выражает своё мнение это его право.


 Согласна.Устраивают во всех темах такой циркач!

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> пытаться задеть человека всеми возможными способами выкладывать фотографии, называть гитлером это перебор, какой то нездоровый интерес у вас к ламеру. Тупите вы короче ребята, конкретно тупите. Он выражает своё мнение это его право.


 Гитлер там затем, что ярко образно рассказал, как он настроен сотрудничать с большевиками, как не испытывает к ним ненависти и что он сделал с ними в итоге. Ну в общем всё, как у моего оппонента "бьет сильных в реале, чтоб слабых на форуме добивать". Этот лол (не Ламер, а бред Ламера) заставил меня прослезиться. 

А ламера и Гитлера сравнивать – это грех. Тут согласен. Гитлер все ж таки завоевал пол-Европы и поднял немецкий народ с колен, а ламер пост от поста только сливается стабильно.

Перестанет прыгать на новичков со своим бредом и я от него тут же отстану. Ну просто не на том он уровне, чтоб так поступать: раз и два.

----------


## _lamer

> Перестанет прыгать на новичков со своим бредом и я от него тут же отстану. Ну просто не на том он уровне, чтоб так поступать: раз и два.


   типичное поведение тролля - взывать к администрации якобы из-за того, что кто-то обижает новичков. я почти уверен, что именно ты сделал вброс в теме grahf'а на соседнем форуме против торквемады. меня сжить отсюда не легче чем его. я сам уйду когда посчитаю нужным. сначала полежу в больничке.
  а предъявы там все верные - девушка месяц держит парней на сухом пайке - это нормально? я прямо ей сказал - ты чего хочешь-то? постель - это место общения, а не предмет торговли. значит, и эмоционально она не готова с кем-то сблизиться. у меня ситуация схожая, но я парень, поэтому меня девушка ни одна не будет ждать месяц. я это понимаю и особо никуда не лезу..недавно полез..сам же на разрыв пошёл..человека обидел. нужно чётко осознавать что ты делаешь и почему.
  а ПГМ - от них везде беда. нечего за них заступаться - пропагандируют одно, а сами пальцем о палец не ударят. я и порекомендовал ей идти в хоспис, а не сидеть в инете и строить из себя праведницу. в монастыре её бы быстренько раскрутили, почище меня.
  уясни одно, случайный, как бы то ни было твои старания бесполезны. я буду тут, а тебя - нет. потому что ты поймёшь скоро, что себя только и унижаешь перед всеми. я к тебе не лезу, но молчать тоже не собираюсь когда ты делаешь вбросы.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> типичное поведение тролля - взывать к администрации якобы из-за того, что кто-то обижает новичков.


 Судя по структуре форума, взывают к администрации  в этой теме. Сообщений ламера там через одно, сообщений Случайнозаглянувшего нет.



> я почти уверен, что именно ты сделал вброс в теме grahf'а на соседнем форуме против торквемады.


 Помечтай-помечтай. С такой то верой в то, что сам никогда не видел, клириком быть. :Stick Out Tongue: 



> уясни одно, случайный, как бы то ни было твои старания бесполезны. я буду тут, а тебя - нет. потому что ты поймёшь скоро, что себя только и унижаешь перед всеми. я к тебе не лезу, но молчать тоже не собираюсь когда ты делаешь вбросы.


 Буду я тут или не буду. Да кто его знает, что будет завтра – мне есть чем заняться. Но сейчас я тут.



> я к тебе не лезу


 Да я тебе верю! Не зря ходят легенды о правдивости ламера, преданности цыгана и честности еврея.



> я буду тут, а тебя - нет


 Меня тут нет, я плод твоего разыгравшегося воображения. Убил!

----------


## _lamer

> Судя по структуре форума, взывают к администрации в этой теме


   не надо притворяться - намёк на то, что я пугаю новичков, был направлен в адрес администрации, чтобы они могли подумать, что я тут действительно развёл деструктивную деятельность. в теме Заблудшей в основном общались я и девушка, ТС. на слова новоприбывших можно сказать только "спасибо, до-свиданья". едва ли ПГМ может помочь разобраться в себе - мыслят они узко - это грех, а это тоже грех, а там тоже грех у вас. да нет греха! где они его увидели. он только внутри есть, а снаружи только укор можно увидеть, батенька. 



> С такой то верой в то, что сам никогда не видел, клириком быть


   а ты откуда знаешь? может, ты бывший алтарник? помнится, Сталин учился в семинарии..кто-то ещё из борцов с религией..Невзоров тоже по-моему. тебя при церкви обидели, да? 



> Буду я тут или не буду. Да кто его знает, что будет завтра – мне есть чем заняться. Но сейчас я тут.


   а вот это не тебе решать, а твоей повреждённой психике. я уже озвучил проблему - *обсессивно-компульсивный характер личности*. есть и другие акцентуации, но мне лень перебирать. сейчас я с лёгкостью докажу верность диагноза - люди с подобными расстройствами ставят себе целью интеллектуально доводить всё до конца, замыкать систему, постоянно скрыто доказывать самому себе свою правоту. я знаю чего ты не можешь - *ты не можешь оставить последнего слова за другим. ты будешь каждый мой пост комментировать и не сможешь не ответить, потому что ты болен, парень*. пора обратиться к психиатру.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> а вот это не тебе решать, а твоей повреждённой психике. я уже озвучил проблему - *обсессивно-компульсивный характер личности*. есть и другие акцентуации, но мне лень перебирать. сейчас я с лёгкостью докажу верность диагноза - люди с подобными расстройствами ставят себе целью интеллектуально доводить всё до конца, замыкать систему, постоянно скрыто доказывать самому себе свою правоту. я знаю чего ты не можешь - *ты не можешь оставить последнего слова за другим. ты будешь каждый мой пост комментировать и не сможешь не ответить, потому что ты болен, парень*. пора обратиться к психиатру.


 Поздравляю! Ты распознал. Правда не болезнь, а профессию:

----------


## _lamer

> Поздравляю! Ты распознал


   я же говорил, что не сможешь не ответить. диагноз подтвердился на 100%

----------

